# just a kitten



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi my name is Ellen and i have just joined!!
I love cats! prob like every1 else on this site.
I have a kitten called Jack!! He is 4 months and very playful,But when hes sleepy u can do anything with him, he so cute.
My last cat Tapper died about 2 years ago so it was about time i got another cat (my boyfriend gave it to me for my bday!!) i had her since i was 4 so like meny others like u that hav lost a friend i was deistated!!
Oh yer me hehe i a student studing radio in Christchurch NZ, i am 20 and yer if you wana reply would love to here about you and your cat/s!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Ellen. I have 2 cats, Twinkie and Sugar.....hope to see pics of your baby kitten soon


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome to the group! I have two older girls, Millie (on my lap right now,) and Melba. they are 15 year old sisters. Their brother Mike died of lung cancer recently. We miss him a lot. 
I have always wanted to visit New Zeland. Maybe someday. I will be leaving North Amercia this summer for the first time. We are going to Istanbul! I am very excited. This is a great international group.
MM


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hay thanks so much guys for the kind welcome!!  
Am i the only New Zealander at this cat forum???!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, I think there's more, but welcome!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome!

We need photos!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Ellen. I would love to see NZ one day on my travels. You will enjoy being a part of Cat Forum.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol welcome! i have three cats, butch, ebony, and sabrina lol i would post ya pictures but the uploading won't work


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to cat forum! I am the proud mommy of 9 rescue cats.


----------

